# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Vaji ullirit per tu nxir ne djell?

## FierAkja143

Kam degjuar se ne shqipri femrat perdorin vaj ulliri per tu nxir ne djell.  Eshte e vertet kjo?  Nese po, kush eshte menyra me safe per ta ber?  Sa ore mund te rri ne djell? E bera kte gje beharin qe kaloj, por pasi kisha mar cik ngjyr gradualisht dhe me ndihmovi te nxihem shume mire.  Kte vit jam shume e bardh dhe nuk e di nese vaji ullirit do evitoj djegjen ditet e para?  

Mundesisht pergjigjet para ores 2pm sot  :xx: 

Flm

----------


## broken_smile

menyra me safe per ta bere eshte te vendosesh ne fillim kremin solar mbrojtes ndaj rrezeve te demshme UV, pasi te kesh vene kremin lyhu me vaj.

----------


## FierAkja143

Po mendoja ta beja pa vendosur ndo nje krem tjeter para.  A ka perdorur ndo nje vetem vaji ulliri ditet e para te beharit kur nuk keni akoma base tan?

----------


## broken_smile

nuk eshte mire te perdoresh vetem vajin sepse vaji nuk te mbron nga rrezet UV pasi nuk ka faktor protektiv si kremi. edhe lekura si gjithe organet e tjera duhet mbrojtur nga faktoret e demshem  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

Po c'vaj mi Fierake?! Ku te mbron vaji nga rrezet?  Atje e bejne se sdine e skane. Perdor sunscreen spray per Tanning. Merr ngjyre chocolate.

----------


## FierAkja143

O pink po me tha burri se motra e tij shqiptare iku per nje fundjave ne det dhe kur u kthye ishte si zezake.  Kishte perdorur vaj ulliri tha. Gjoja nuk ishte djegur fare dhe kishte marr direkt ngjyr.

----------


## broken_smile

fierakja, demet qe rrezet UV mund t'i shkaktojne lekures nuk jane vetem djegia e percellimi. rrezet UV kane veti kancerogjene, prandaj eshte mire ta mbrosh lekuren kur rri shume kohe ne diell. gjithsesi secili eshte i lire te beje si te doje, se nuk dua te behem e merzitshme me keshillat. rendesi ka ta kesh parasysh rrezikun  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nete

Tamam puna vaj ulliri e direkt ne diell,lekura fluske! E kam pare kete storie tek nje person...mezi i beri derman edhe mjeku!

----------


## FierAkja143

> Po c'vaj mi Fierake?! Ku te mbron vaji nga rrezet? Atje e bejne se sdine e skane. Perdor sunscreen spray per Tanning. Merr ngjyre chocolate.


Ke ndo nje specific per te rekomenduar?

----------


## derjansi

gjith kjo teme se si te nxihet fierakja pa u gjegj

hall i madh tka gjet fierake lol

----------


## FierAkja143

Te zuri vendin tema? lol

----------


## derjansi

senet si ngjyhen n'voj ullini jan gati mu hanger fierake jo mu pjek lol

dont they have CVS where you live qe pyt pinkun?

----------


## FierAkja143

pertoj te vete te shikoj te gjitha produktet.  I just wanna go there tell them what I need and get out. Gjithashtu eshte mire te maresh rekomandime.  Ndoshta Pink apo dikush tjeter ka provuar disa produkte te ndryshme and they prefer one over another one or whatever.  U feel me nigga?

----------


## derjansi

its a hard knocks life nigga i know lol

----------


## PINK

Shiko per tanning sunscreen spray Fierake. Ne shishe  kafe. Hawaiian tropic , Banana boat ka, Coppertone. Keto me vine ne mend tani. Ate SPF zgjidhe sipas deshires. Spray here pas here e merr ngjyre gradualisht te bukur. Me vaj ulliri se kuptoj si e mbajne . Se behet sticky.

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

kto methoda primitive vijne nga koha qepes ...fierake per lunch futi nje sallat siper barkut ene ske nevoj per dressing

----------


## Endless

kam degjuar se vaj kikirukut eshte me efikas

----------


## [Perla]

> Po c'vaj mi Fierake?! Ku te mbron vaji nga rrezet?  Atje e bejne se sdine e skane. Perdor sunscreen spray per Tanning. Merr ngjyre chocolate.


E me avash ti se na i bere sikur jetojne ne epoken e gurit ne Shqiperi  :ngerdheshje:  Ato kane me shume porv andej  mi  :ngerdheshje: 

Po kur perdoret vaji i ullirit per maskat e fytyres, trupit, flokeve? Vaji i ullirit eshte ushqyes i mire per lekuren , e kryesisht per lekuren e thate. Kurse per tu ekspozuar ne diell kam degjuar qe ndihmon ne marrjen e ngjyres, por jo ne ditet e para te ekspozimit sigurisht, nqs s'do te perfundosh si spec  :perqeshje:

----------


## Marya

Lere ta provoje dhe na thuaj efektin edhe neve :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

komshie merre shtruar, mos u be zeqo right away  :ngerdheshje: , mire tha broken smile vi sunscreen dhe po deshe ve vaj ulliri..vish dhe ndonje rrobabanjo te zeze te marresh me shume reze  :ngerdheshje:  rrezet e forta ste bejn mire kurre...i ke pare kinezet si kujdesen per lekuren...prandaj dhe nuk duken shume te plakur  :buzeqeshje:

----------

